# Ford or Holden?????????



## KaaTom (Feb 18, 2009)

I have noticed that some therads lead to the good old my car is better than yours so to speak, FORD vs HOLDEN

I currently own both but prefer the FORDS so I thought Id find out through a poll to see who owns what or like which better and why???


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 18, 2009)

meh I don't care


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 18, 2009)

the blue oval


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 18, 2009)

kia for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2009)

*HOLDEN!!!! Lions love a falcon or 100 for dinner!! *
*We're gonna take it out this year!! BRING ON A GREAT YEAR FOR SPORTS!*


----------



## itbites (Feb 18, 2009)

HOLDEN all the way ...bloody ford lovers ppffttt!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't care  

I love holden Cruizes, but I love ford Falcons, so meh, I like both


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

*ford*


----------



## Azzajay77 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fords for sure


----------



## snakey001 (Feb 18, 2009)

GO ford GO I mean realy what has holden made that can even come close to the new Falcons. *nothing!!!*


----------



## phatt01 (Feb 18, 2009)

go the general


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2009)

snakey001 said:


> GO ford GO I mean realy what has holden made that can even come close to the new Falcons. *nothing!!!*


 
:lol::lol: The ONLY difference between the New Holden & The New Ford is THE BADGE!!
EVERYTHING else is the SAME!! 
That's how they're all going... which is a pitty... I Love to see some distinction


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

Trouble said:


> :lol::lol: The ONLY difference between the New Holden & The New Ford is THE BADGE!!
> EVERYTHING else is the SAME!!
> That's how they're all going... which is a pitty... I Love to see some distinction



That is so not true, the new fords have a turbocharged 6, whilst the holdens are still clawing for more cubic inches to make up the ground.


----------



## Stitched (Feb 18, 2009)

My avatar is my car so I guess Holden
But I do like some Fords '70's especially, Cobras, GT40 etc
A great car is a great car regardless of the brand


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 18, 2009)

> The ONLY difference between the New Holden & The New Ford is THE BADGE!!
> EVERYTHING else is the SAME!!
> That's how they're all going... which is a pitty... I Love to see some distinction



appart from the ford 4litre strait six and the commos 3.6 V6
and the different exterior. damn those car manufacturers all conforming on the brand of tyre the use and the similar looking seats.....DAMN THEM!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 18, 2009)

None, they're both crap, but if I had to choose, from experience, it would be Ford by a mile. Had nothing but trouble with Holden junk.


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 18, 2009)

My BF series II XR6 turbo eats allot of SS Komodes ;p


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

CountryTriton said:


> My BF series II XR6 turbo eats allot of SS Komodes ;p



My EF Fairmont S/C beats alot of SS commodores too


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> My EF Fairmont S/C beats alot of SS commodores too


 

We had an EF that beat ss dunndores and also beat my mate VE dunndore and my brothers VP 5L 

Now we got a BA and love it to death best car to drive


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, the BA/F is nice... but i'm hell in love with the EF/L body shape, love that styling. Only car i would really prefer would be a stroked AU TS50.

**Thats my baby when i was still working on the front bumper [deleted the a bar that went through the centre of the radiator opening]**


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont support either American company and couldnt care less if they go broke(although i feel sorry for their emloyees). They are in a tough market and havnt prepared for the future and still make very environmentally destructive cars that belong in the past. Apart from the job losses i think the world would be better with out their ancient way of thinking. As tax payers we wear the cost of their incompetence, perhaps they will make a bigger more powerful car to try and get some sales


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 18, 2009)

Holden girl, but gotta love the boyfriends xy!


----------



## bulionz (Feb 18, 2009)

well to tell ya the truth ive got lamborghinis but i use the 2008 modle holden ute as a paddock basher lol


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> yeah, the BA/F is nice... but i'm hell in love with the EF/L body shape, love that styling. Only car i would really prefer would be a stroked AU TS50.


 
I agree the EF/L is a very nice looking car


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

cris said:


> I dont support either American company and couldnt care less if they go broke(although i feel sorry for their emloyees). They are in a tough market and havnt prepared for the future and still make very environmentally destructive cars that belong in the past. Apart from the job losses i think the world would be better with out their ancient way of thinking. As tax payers we wear the cost of their incompetence, perhaps they will make a bigger more powerful car to try and get some sales



If they are so horrid at running why in gods name *hasn't FORD* accepted any help from the US government and forecasts that they will still be able to operate without aid???


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a BA Fairlane and a VX S Pac and the FORD is definately a better car by far..... My next car is a 2007 XR8 that my mum is giving to me when she gets her new BMW and trades the Fairlane for it....


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 18, 2009)

Holden for sure, even better than Jaguar (leave alone ford) as the Lion is the King of the Jungle.


----------



## Danni (Feb 18, 2009)

Now holden a minute ... hehehe

I choose holden.


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 18, 2009)

Go Ford, I keep the ute for special occasions, the red cars my everyday commute. Ladies I'm married  sorry :lol:


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

....


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2009)

ford


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> Holden for sure, even better than Jaguar (leave alone ford) as the Lion is the King of the Jungle.



... King of the jungle.... savanah maybe.... you tell that to a male silverback gorilla, or any number of other things hiding in jungles and see if it don't start a fight 

And this IMHO is the best ford ever made. Series 1 TS50, powered by a Ford 4.6L "Terminator" engine, with a 2.8H Kenne Bell "Mammoth" Kit it puts out over 510rwkw and at a recent motoring event out handled and was faster than a 911 Porsche (new). Its the first REAL aussie supercar.
Unlike the Holden W427

Video:
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc25/4964fxc/?action=view&current=CAT600-3.flv


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 18, 2009)

I like my Lancer...Go _RALLYART_!!!


----------



## Lozza (Feb 18, 2009)

*Ford! *
My XR6T (crap photo, but only one on this comp lol)


----------



## gruntbox69 (Feb 18, 2009)

this is my baby


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 18, 2009)

ford = first on rubbish dump. holden all the way


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> ford = first on rubbish dump. holden all the way


 

You dont even no how the saying gos :lol: typical holden kids don't know what there on about


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ford!!! All the way..


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a Holden supporter. But really doesnt bother me.. They both look the same to me.
I only know if its a Holden or Ford when a comentater says so on the V8s these days. 
The new Falcons look similar to the Holdens. Especially the utes in my mind.


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I am a Holden supporter. But really doesnt bother me.. They both look the same to me.
> I only know if its a Holden or Ford when a comentater says so on the V8s these days.
> The new Falcons look similar to the Holdens. Especially the utes in my mind.


 

Lets not get confused between a street car and a race car as there is absolutely nothing holden or Ford in a v8 super car


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL what a question! Ford blows!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Lets not get confused between a street car and a race car as there is absolutely nothing holden or Ford in a v8 super car


 
Ehh, one has a Ford badge, the other has a Holden badge. 

Oh well, doesnt matter to me. As long as it gets you from A to B, its all good.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't care really. Anything pre 1975.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Especially the utes in my mind.



Except of course the fact that the FG ute can carry 1000kg (Cab Chassis), 750kg (Styleside Box) and the VE can only carry 600kg(sv6) and 500kg(SS-V)!!!


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> If they are so horrid at running why in gods name *hasn't FORD* accepted any help from the US government and forecasts that they will still be able to operate without aid???



Fair point i only hear what they put on TV and dont really know much about Ford, to be honest i just assumed they had the same dinosaur mentaility as GM/Holden and Chrysler. With all the jobs cuts they had and stuff i thought all three were in the same boat. To my knowledge they are reliant on the Australian government to help develop new cars rather than having the forsight to do it themselves.

I would much rather see them all die and a real Australian company getting the money to develop and make cars suitable for the current and future market. I have nothing against Americans i just dont see why we should be paying to help foreign companies that virtually prevent any Australain companies existing. Americans make great whiskey and arms but thats about it IMO. The only hybrids they can make are snakes :lol:


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> Except of course the fact that the FG ute can carry 1000kg (Cab Chassis), 750kg (Styleside Box) and the VE can only carry 600kg(sv6) and 500kg(SS-V)!!!


 
I dont exactly care which one can carry more and which one cant..
Still look the same to me.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

oh and before any one goes, "oh but your a crazy ford nut who just loves ford"....
I actually love Mazda Rotaries (RX-7)... And argued that they where the best car of the 20th century on a Ford forum. Just need to look at the Mazda 787B and its win at Le Mans [and subsequent banning of ****el rotary engines from le mans].


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

cris said:


> Fair point i only hear what they put on TV and dont really know much about Ford, to be honest i just assumed they had the same dinosaur mentaility as GM/Holden and Chrysler. With all the jobs cuts they had and stuff i thought all three were in the same boat. To my knowledge they are reliant on the Australian government to help develop new cars rather than having the forsight to do it themselves.
> 
> I would much rather see them all die and a real Australian company getting the money to develop and make cars suitable for the current and future market. I have nothing against Americans i just dont see why we should be paying to help foreign companies that virtually prevent any Australain companies existing. Americans make great whiskey and arms but thats about it IMO. The only hybrids they can make are snakes :lol:




HA HA HA 
True on the whiskey side 
And your right about only knowing what the media say... most people are, and atm they only tell you the doom and gloom stories... as per usual.



trouser_snake6 said:


> I dont exactly care which one can carry more and which one cant..
> Still look the same to me.



Makes a HUGE difference to tradies


----------



## sacred_DUC (Feb 18, 2009)

APRILIA NUTTER 

http://www.aprilia.com.au/roadrsvf.html hopeful stabling 1 of these beast this year




Fords ftw


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> Makes a HUGE difference to tradies


 
Fair enough.
I dont see how anyone would need more then 600kgs in the back of a ute.

I know that someone will have the need to have ago at me for that, I have the smallest idea of what you would need as a tradie. So if you are going to correct me, correct me politely.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Fair enough.
> I dont see how anyone would need more then 600kgs in the back of a ute.
> 
> I know that someone will have the need to have ago at me for that, I have the smallest idea of what you would need as a tradie. So if you are going to correct me, correct me politely.



He he he, we carry over 2 tonne in one of our 4WD box trailers at times.
If your carrying a back full of sand or something like that it adds up quick.

Personally i wouldn't put that kind of crap in the back of a ute if i owned one, but some people do.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

Talwin said:


> He he he, we carry over 2 tonne in one of our 4WD box trailers at times.
> If your carrying a back full of sand or something like that it adds up quick.
> 
> Personally i wouldn't put that kind of crap in the back of a ute if i owned one, but some people do.


 

As I said, I wouldnt know.

What do you do as a career to carry over 2 tonne?


----------



## shadowsabre (Feb 18, 2009)

ummmm a lion isn't fast enough to catch a falcon rofl 

The *Falcon*,. It has the ability to reach speeds over 322 km/h (200 mph), making it the fastest animal in the world.

done an dusted 





Trouble said:


> *HOLDEN!!!! Lions love a falcon or 100 for dinner!! *
> *We're gonna take it out this year!! BRING ON A GREAT YEAR FOR SPORTS!*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I've seen both Ford and Holden lemons, but generally I'm a Ford nut through and through! 

I had a mate with a stunning 69 Monaro with a 327 in it, I've owned and built a hotted up 351ci 72 Model Ford which I spent bucketloads on.......these days I drive a Mitsubishi Lancer :lol: Go figure  Gimme a new Ford GT-40 and I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 18, 2009)

shadowsabre said:


> ummmm a lion isn't fast enough to catch a falcon rofl
> 
> The *Falcon*,. It has the ability to reach speeds over 322 km/h (200 mph), making it the fastest animal in the world.
> 
> done an dusted


 

Remember, Falcons only reach that speed when free falling. A lion cannot fly.


----------



## Kris (Feb 18, 2009)

Fords because they look pretty when they are painted metallic pink.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 18, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> As I said, I wouldnt know.
> 
> What do you do as a career to carry over 2 tonne?



lol, getting off topic.
But construction, we recently carried a huge load of 20mm compressed cement sheeting. Fortunately we own a Land Rover (4 tonne towing capacity) and also own a large braked 4wd trailer.

But any job where you might be removing large amounts of junk the payload helps, like cut up concrete.
**Back to topic**


----------



## Lewy (Feb 18, 2009)

In 1971 Ford made the fastest 4 door production car in the world (1971 XY GT) and then in 2009 they made the fastest 4 door production car (0-100kmh) In Australia the FG XR6T 

holden has nothing on ford


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Fair enough.
> I dont see how anyone would need more then 600kgs in the back of a ute.
> 
> I know that someone will have the need to have ago at me for that, I have the smallest idea of what you would need as a tradie. So if you are going to correct me, correct me politely.



600 kg doesnt go too far if you are moving masonary(rocky type stuff), dirt, cement or other heavy stuff. Depending on what work you do you wouldnt need to move this stuff too often and it would be a good excuse to get someone else to do the work, these sort of utes are more for racing and driving like an idiot around the streets rather than serious work.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 18, 2009)

i do not own a ford or holden, but i am a fanatic ford fan in the v8's supercar races.
cheers


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 18, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I've seen both Ford and Holden lemons, but generally I'm a Ford nut through and through!
> 
> I had a mate with a stunning 69 Monaro with a 327 in it, I've owned and built a hotted up 351ci 72 Model Ford which I spent bucketloads on......*.these days I drive a Mitsubishi Lancer *:lol: Go figure  Gimme a new Ford GT-40 and I'd be in heaven!


 
 Gotta love the sporty Lancer. Great for parking...or posing...LOL :lol:


----------



## amazonian (Feb 18, 2009)

Neither generally.
But if i had to chose I'd take a Ford Typhoon or any XR6 turbo model.
So easy to modify for quick times etc and already has the good gear as standard such as GT35/40 turbo, twin cam head etc.

Holden don't have squat. Driven there best and was not impressed at all (Although I did have high expectations from all the hype circulating about them)


----------



## Kersten (Feb 18, 2009)

Toyota.

However....I'm married to a man who seems to be the biggest Ford fan in the country....at least I thought he was until I worked with a guy who claimed the title by virtue of having numerous Ford tattoos :lol: Poor Kris just couldn't compete, he's only got the one (the Cobra logo) :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 18, 2009)

GO THE VOLKSIE CAMPERVAN!!!!!!!! or even the VOLKSIE THING!!!! They're my kinda vehicle, built JUST like me, for comfort, not speed!!!!!!!! heh heh


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 18, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> GO THE VOLKSIE CAMPERVAN!!!!!!!! or even the VOLKSIE THING!!!! They're my kinda vehicle, built JUST like me, for comfort, not speed!!!!!!!! heh heh



it is ok, you will grow out of it.
cheers


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 18, 2009)

Yamaha


----------



## Kersten (Feb 18, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> Yamaha



It's okay, one day you'll get rid of your training wheels and buy a Suzuki :lol: (that one's for Kris )


----------



## sacred_DUC (Feb 18, 2009)

cris said:


> 600 kg doesnt go too far if you are moving masonary(rocky type stuff), dirt, cement or other heavy stuff. Depending on what work you do you wouldnt need to move this stuff too often and it would be a good excuse to get someone else to do the work, these sort of utes are more for racing and driving like an idiot around the streets rather than serious work.


 

why would u carry building materials in the back of the ute?

just there to cart the bikes and gear around


----------



## Khagan (Feb 18, 2009)

Holden for sure, though techincly i own an Isuzu.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 18, 2009)

Kersten said:


> It's okay, one day you'll get rid of your training wheels and buy a Suzuki :lol: (that one's for Kris )


 


Pfffft. S*zuki


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 18, 2009)

Try keeping up with this lot in your Holden or Ford!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah dude cars are gay










2 wheels 4 LIFE


----------



## horto28 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have worked as a mechanic at the holden dealership and am working at the ford one now and i get to drive or have driven the top of the line FG F6 on a regular basis and they dont even come close to my r33 skyline. and the top holden dosent even come close to the FG F6.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 18, 2009)

horto28 said:


> i have worked as a mechanic at the holden dealership and am working at the ford one now and i get to drive or have driven the top of the line FG F6 on a regular basis and they dont even come close to my r33 skyline. and the top holden dosent even come close to the FG F6. AND NONE of them come close to a Jap litre sportsbike. Once that bike has been fightered it has the attitude to match its abilities.
> 
> Not that long ago I saw AliveandKicking pull off from a set of lights on his Yam TRX850. Some fool in an S15 decided to try to race him. The TRX crapped ALL OVER ther S15 and the TRX had only JUST hit 3rd gear. The TRX has nothing compared to the new bikes but it still makes "FAST" cars look like 30 year old Diesels.


 

Well said:lol:


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 19, 2009)

Used to have a toyota Supra - needed a family car, got the 5.7L V8 Holden Commodore SS!! Couldn't be happier - it's a beast!


----------



## Ishah (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer Toyota myself, but have owned a ford, and a holden saved my life once - they are definately tough bits of gear!...

Parents own and have owned multiple of both... So between those two, it doesn't really matter to me, both have good and bad points and I like certain cars from both brands...

Gotta love that Holden green colour tho! *drools*


----------



## Vixen (Feb 19, 2009)

NONE. Nissan.


----------



## Australis (Feb 19, 2009)

I have owned both.. but i just bought a holden ute...:shock:
For some reason falcons don't seem to hold their value at all.


----------



## Lewy (Feb 19, 2009)

oshakoor said:


> Used to have a toyota Supra - needed a family car, got the 5.7L V8 Holden Commodore SS!! Couldn't be happier - it's a beast!


 

And they are as slow as too!!!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 19, 2009)

Lewy said:


> And they are as slow as too!!!!


 

A SS may only go 260, while the XR8 or whatever Ford call them, may go 320..
May have a fast car, still cant use those speeds on the roads.

I know they aren't the correct Speeds, yet I am just using that as an example.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2009)

mmm....I wonder which one I will choose.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 19, 2009)

I want a Ferrari....but until i win the lottery ill settle for one of these....





ive got a ford van at the moment for work...but thats only because its cheap to run & repair.


----------



## Lewy (Feb 19, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> A SS may only go 260, while the XR8 or whatever Ford call them, may go 320..
> May have a fast car, still cant use those speeds on the roads.
> 
> I know they aren't the correct Speeds, yet I am just using that as an example.


 


Umm I do track days so yer it dose matter
This is one of the cars we get around the track in X tony longhurst v8 super car and a mock up BA witch is pumping 620HP out of the for Boss V8:lol:
What a perfect number plate on the dunndore


----------



## mark83 (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer a Datsun 120Y to be honest. The aerodynamics are second to none


----------



## Lewy (Feb 19, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> I want a Ferrari....but until i win the lottery ill settle for one of these....
> 
> 
> ive got a ford van at the moment for work...but thats only because its cheap to run & repair.


 
*LOL you got it all wrong holden got it right when the circled it in red*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yeah dude cars are gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You'll end up with 4 if you keep that sort of shannangans up :lol:


----------



## Talwin (Feb 19, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You'll end up with 4 if you keep that sort of shannangans up :lol:



You got it all wrong, he will be in a chair like this silly!


----------



## ilovejordan (Feb 19, 2009)

Toyota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2009)

Talwin said:


> You got it all wrong, he will be in a chair like this silly!



Hahaha opps, my mistake :lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## amazonian (Feb 19, 2009)

On the 6th day God created Ford & Holden.
On the 7th day he realized his mistake and created "THE MAZDA"

God created Ford & Holden to keep idiots out of mazdas.


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Holden. Only way id own a ford is if it were given to me. Nothing can compete with that sexy sexy car right there.


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 19, 2009)

Holden !!!!!


----------



## Lewy (Feb 19, 2009)

Man there are a lot of people who don't know what a good car is!! How can you like that piece of crap hand me down V6 and that so called pile of crap holden V8 

All you have to do is go to the track and watch them, and watch the XR 6Turbo's rape the V8 dunndores. I no as I'm the one in the ford laughing my *** off at the dunndores


----------



## Talwin (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah.... 'cept vrhq08's car is damn nice.... even if it is a holden.


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 19, 2009)

Subaru


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 19, 2009)

mate my car would probably win in gas


----------



## MatE (Feb 19, 2009)

My first car was a ford xy falcon my second was a xf ute 351c my third was a EB xr8,now i own a 2001 v8 discovery lol.Would love one of these.
[video=youtube;RoVi6oFjLf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoVi6oFjLf8[/video]


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 19, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> mate my car would probably win in gas


 

How fast is it ?


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 19, 2009)

ok maybe some over exageration but im dropping a 350 in her soon atm shes about 12 atm


----------



## Retic (Feb 19, 2009)

I just don't see how it is possible to get excited about souped up family cars, I just see a car for going shopping in and picking up the kids from school.
Now I CAN get excited about these.


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 19, 2009)

they look like a girls car


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 19, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> ok maybe some over exageration but im dropping a 350 in her soon atm shes about 12 atm


 

My sti ran 11.8 on it's first clean run, spun all of 1st gear & had boost problems which was slowing it down to 117mph

I will be in the 10's soon on pump fuel/street tune! have not had a V8 go past me yet


1 vote for holden though! gotta represent


----------



## timpye1 (Feb 19, 2009)

boring old toyota landcruiser!! great ute but!!


----------



## celticskull (Feb 19, 2009)

mine has to be ford


----------



## amazonian (Feb 19, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> My sti ran 11.8 on it's first clean run, spun all of 1st gear & had boost problems which was slowing it down to 117mph
> 
> I will be in the 10's soon on pump fuel/street tune! have not had a V8 go past me yet
> 
> ...


 
10 second class sux for a streeter trust me.
You will need a welded in steel cage, scatter shield, tailshaft loop etc all making the car illegal on the road. And who wants to be buying bodgey rego slips?
Been there done that...

If I was you I'd detune it and try to run consistanrt low 11's. 
Compete in super street under ANDRA events, and street 4WD under OZMOD events.
this is exactly what i am doing now with my C34 Stagea. And it is DYO bracket, so there is no advantage to quicker cars.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 19, 2009)

GO FORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are soooooooo taking it out this year!!! GO LOWNDES you can do it!!


----------



## Talwin (Feb 19, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> My sti ran 11.8 on it's first clean run, spun all of 1st gear & had boost problems which was slowing it down to 117mph
> 
> I will be in the 10's soon on pump fuel/street tune! have not had a V8 go past me yet
> 
> ...



Whats your point?

I know a block that has a BA XR6T (street legal) that ran 10.22 at 136mph that hasn't had all that much spent on it.

Plus there are a number of other XR6T's that run high 11's to low 12's that have had 5-7K spent on them.


----------



## Retic (Feb 19, 2009)

Well girls are most definitely allowed to drive them but they would need big kahunas 



vrhq08 said:


> they look like a girls car


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 20, 2009)

and men that drive them love to wear skirts


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 20, 2009)

amazonian said:


> 10 second class sux for a streeter trust me.
> You will need a welded in steel cage, scatter shield, tailshaft loop etc all making the car illegal on the road. And who wants to be buying bodgey rego slips?
> Been there done that...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i'm aware of this & that is why i don't intend to get into drag racing. I'm hoping to a 10 on my first run so i don't need a andra licence(if i go under 11.99)

The car is set up for supersprints,time attack,hillclimbs..etc. It just happens to go ok in a straight line too!



> Whats your point?
> 
> I know a block that has a BA XR6T (street legal) that ran 10.22 at 136mph that hasn't had all that much spent on it.
> 
> Plus there are a number of other XR6T's that run high 11's to low 12's that have had 5-7K spent on them.


 
What is your point ? or did you just feel the need to go one better ?

I was not making a point, i was responding to a post made by *vrhq08 *


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 21, 2009)

Subaru


----------



## Talwin (Feb 21, 2009)

R3PT1LE said:


> What is your point ? or did you just feel the need to go one better ?
> 
> I was not making a point, i was responding to a post made by *vrhq08 *



Nah man, didnt mean to come off offensive...
My point was just that the new XR6T are damn good bang for buck. Not as nice in the corners as your sti would be  but still great for straight line speed [also why do most people only worry about straight-line speed now adays!!!!!!]

Nice car Geck82


----------



## cockney red (Feb 21, 2009)

Aston Martin DB9


----------



## snake_lover (Feb 21, 2009)

neither give me a new mercades anyday hehe


----------



## Talwin (Feb 21, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Aston Martin DB9


You mean Aston Martin DBR9!!!!! [dreams]
Either would be hell nice though..... definitely worth a note.


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 21, 2009)

Talwin said:


> Nah man, didnt mean to come off offensive...
> My point was just that the new XR6T are damn good bang for buck. Not as nice in the corners as your sti would be  but still great for straight line speed [also why do most people only worry about straight-line speed now adays!!!!!!]
> 
> Nice car Geck82


 

All good mate,i'm not trying to brag either! 

i agree, the XR6T's are a good car & respond very well to quite minor mods. 

I have seen a turbo ford territory run consistant 11's at WSID, enough to dissapoint a 360 ferrari driver :lol: Holden & ford both have come a long way over the last 8 years. It's good to see them taking advantage of current technology.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 21, 2009)

Wait till Ford brings out the orbital engine or as they now call it the OX2 engine.
Was similar to a rotary engine originally untill Ford bought it many many years ago and redesigned it.

Will be a rotarised 8 cylinder with multiple hundred naturally aspirated horsepower, and easily turboed/supercharged etc.


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 22, 2009)

Holden and day of the week

still i would like to see ANY holden or ford that could keep up with my bike LOL


----------



## SnapKitten (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally, no real opion. But will say holden as i work at a holden car yard. Then again I drive a Mazda Bravo SDX (B4000), and it's the same as the ford. Just as the new izuzu D-max is a Holden Rodeo. The olny thing authentic to the brands on cars these day are the badges. Well, leaves me neutral.

Just give me a 4X4.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 22, 2009)

give me the smallest and most economy efficient car, I don't care who makes it.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 22, 2009)

Slateman said:


> give me the smallest and most economy efficient car, I don't care who makes it.


 
Can picture you in a Leyland Mini Slateman. lol :lol::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 22, 2009)

ShAdY12 said:


> Holden and day of the week
> 
> still i would like to see ANY holden or ford that could keep up with my bike LOL



I'd love to see your bike carry 4 people and keep up with a car  ....oh, and together with a boot-full of luggage :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 22, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I'd love to see your bike carry 4 people and keep up with a car  ....oh, and together with a boot-full of luggage :lol:


 

Like this??? :lol:

And personally i think valiant / mopar/ hemis are better


----------



## Khagan (Feb 22, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Can picture you in a Leyland Mini Slateman. lol :lol::lol:



So can i .


----------



## thals (Feb 22, 2009)

lol that last pic cracked me up Slatey :lol:


----------



## 4orce (Feb 22, 2009)

I like racing Holdens...that way if I crash I don't get upset!!!


----------



## shane14 (Feb 22, 2009)

khagan said:


> so can i .




rofl


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't really care


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 22, 2009)

ShAdY12 said:


> Holden and day of the week
> 
> still i would like to see ANY holden or ford that could keep up with my bike LOL



my dirty old 202 torana probably could


----------



## 4orce (Feb 22, 2009)

Where do you run your dirty old Torana? Down at the Golding (Tannum)... Been a long time since I've been up there...



slimebo said:


> my dirty old 202 torana probably could


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like Willowbank to me? Been a long time since Ive been there lol


----------



## 4orce (Feb 22, 2009)

Like derrr...

There is also quite a good strip up in CQ, or at least there used to be. Most Qld drag racers with something that serious will go to Willowbank but other places DO exist...



KaaTom said:


> Looks like Willowbank to me? Been a long time since Ive been there lol


----------



## Kersten (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey 4orce,

The strip here is at Benaraby, a few ks out of Tannum. I hear Simon prefers lane 1 (I honestly have no idea why, Kris just said to mention it :lol.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 22, 2009)

4orce said:


> Where do you run your dirty old Torana? Down at the Golding (Tannum)... Been a long time since I've been up there...


home track is benaraby, but we go to willowbank ,sydney ,darwin and mackay when we get around to it.


----------



## 4orce (Feb 23, 2009)

From memory is it not very far from the sourthern entry into Tannum (if it still exists) just on the south side of the Benaraby bridge? Since I left Gladstone, they put a bridge across from Boyne to Tannum, which has now been there for years I know, but that made the southern entry redundant. We left the area in 1981 but have been back a few times to catch up with old school mates and rellies up there...

Is the strip still called the Golding Quarter?



Kersten said:


> Hey 4orce,
> 
> The strip here is at Benaraby, a few ks out of Tannum. I hear Simon prefers lane 1 (I honestly have no idea why, Kris just said to mention it :lol.


----------



## 4orce (Feb 23, 2009)

Saw a show in Fox Sports on the Mackay strip. They had a national meet up there straight after the heavy flooding, the locals did a great job getting it back useable.



slimebo said:


> home track is benaraby, but we go to willowbank ,sydney ,darwin and mackay when we get around to it.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 23, 2009)

cant beat the old holden classics .....


----------



## Kris (Feb 23, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> cant beat the old holden classics .....



Yes you can.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 23, 2009)

4orce said:


> From memory is it not very far from the sourthern entry into Tannum (if it still exists) just on the south side of the Benaraby bridge? Since I left Gladstone, they put a bridge across from Boyne to Tannum, which has now been there for years I know, but that made the southern entry redundant. We left the area in 1981 but have been back a few times to catch up with old school mates and rellies up there...
> 
> Is the strip still called the Golding Quarter?



That's the one. They used to call it the Goldings Quarter, I think because Goldings did the earthworks there. But now it's just the Benaraby Raceway. Geez....even if you hadn't given a date I'd know you'd been out of the area for a while by the Boyne/Tannum bridge comment :lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Feb 23, 2009)

Hahaha Holden wins again....
At least ford circled the problem....
You can keep your Fix Or Repair Dailys cause they are all Found On Rubbish Dumps and are ********d On Race Day


HOLDENS RULE!!!!


----------



## amazonian (Feb 23, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Hahaha Holden wins again....
> At least ford circled the problem....
> You can keep your Fix Or Repair Dailys cause they are all Found On Rubbish Dumps and are ********d On Race Day
> 
> ...


 
A Ford Typhoon will crap all over any holden.
And wait till the new OX2 AKA Orbital engine is released from Ford.
Holden will stand no chance (not that they come even close now lol)

No I am not a ford person, infact I am a long time member of a Commodore club lmao
BUT I am honest enough to admit that Fords crap all over holden. Always have and always will unfortunately. Even now Holdens are chev powered they still have nothing on Ford haha

351 XY GT vs Holden 308 HG-HT Monaro?
2L Escort vs 2L Gemini?
186 Torana vs 250 Cortina? 
V6 Capri vs V6 Commodore or Rodeo?

Fords kill it!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 23, 2009)

Still HOLDEN together......gotta love a HR


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 23, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> Still HOLDEN together......gotta love a HR


Yep, but only for their front ends


----------



## Birdey (Feb 23, 2009)

I've always driven a holden, so can't give a fair opinion, but picked this up last week and lovin it!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 23, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Yep, but only for their front ends


 
what about the body roll, that can be fun for unsuspecting passengers!...

but really, my partner and I love Chargers, we just regrettably sold this underbelly baby...


----------



## Talwin (Feb 23, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> but really, my partner and I love Chargers, we just regrettably sold this underbelly baby...
> 
> View attachment 80974



Kudos on the old charger  definitely nice muscle cars.


----------



## Steman (Feb 23, 2009)

first car was a ford laser, then i wrote that off just over 3 years later. was a good first car. was 10 years old and only had 75,000kms on the clock. prety sure it didnt get to the 100k mark, well actually cant remember. but now i drive a lancer


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 23, 2009)

ford owns Mazda, so it has to be ford

ROTARY POWER


----------



## FaNGZ (Feb 24, 2009)

Holden foreva


----------



## Kris (Feb 24, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Hahaha Holden wins again....
> At least ford circled the problem....
> You can keep your Fix Or Repair Dailys cause they are all Found On Rubbish Dumps and are ********d On Race Day
> 
> ...


you obviously missed the last three bathursts. Would you believe that the holden super cars still use ford 9'' diffs.....I wonder why?


----------



## pinky (Feb 24, 2009)

*Holdens rule*

holden all the way 4 me


----------



## 4orce (Feb 24, 2009)

Kris said:


> you obviously missed the last three bathursts. Would you believe that the holden super cars still use ford 9'' diffs.....I wonder why?


 

Don't get started on V8 supercars:evil::evil::evil:

They're nothing but bolt on panels on purpose built chassis, basically an Australian version of a Nascar. The Holden body had to be shortened to the length of the Ford to keep this parity crap. Ford had to stay with a push rod motor cause Holden (Chev) hasn't yet moved into the 21st century... Neither use their own gearboxes, both use Ford diffs, as mentioned, and even the motors are complete hybrids that only need to be 20% of the original

When the V8's started off they had to start with the actual car body and modify it and, if that is what they went back to, they MAY have some sort of credibility. Give me the all in showroom showdown anyday and may the better REAL car win, a car that we can buy off the floor.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2009)

and whats wrong with the old HT monaro?.....old holdens are beautiful ,am not into the new crap i must say they lost their appeal when they started making cars that looked like everything else....70,s and back had style ...and with those type of model everyone knew it was a holden even without seeing the badge...old classic fords are good too ...now its all a mix bag of mistakes ...no stand out designs..so now i have a classic EH getting restored (by hubby) and I drive a 4wd mitzy pajero....nothing like seeing an old holden shaggin wagon screaming down the highway with "dont bother knockin if you see this car rockin" sticker on it ....or "YES I know where your daughter is"


----------



## coz666 (Feb 24, 2009)

lets see, um 1937 ford


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 24, 2009)

COZ, THATS oh so sexy


----------



## coz666 (Feb 24, 2009)

looking for a 1961 caddillac att the moment..... if any one knows of one.
for my next project, which i will be baseing on this monster.
sorry to go off thread...


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 24, 2009)

coz666 said:


> looking for a 1961 caddillac att the moment..... if any one knows of one.
> for my next project, which i will be baseing on this monster.
> sorry to go off thread...


lol, your not the only one...
i know of a 59 (i think) for 16k


----------



## Trigger82 (Feb 24, 2009)

I suggest we bring back the mixed clas racing just to shake things up a bit more, then maybe us aussies might build better race cars instead of racing 2 inferior products.

Currently it's so boring watching nearly identical cars running around together, they use nearly the exact drive train

They couldnt hack it with the R32 GTR's been quicker so they even made them carry ballast weight and where still untouchable then finaly they where banned (im assuming race officials realised Australia couldnt match the technology from Japan

watch this for an example of the GTR domination
[video=youtube;VQOIXiXmLd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQOIXiXmLd4[/video]

:lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Bathurst... but, agree another make in the mix would be good.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 25, 2009)

Khagan said:


> So can i .


 
Omg thats the first thing thats made me LOL all day, thats great! :lol::lol:


----------



## TWR40T (Feb 25, 2009)

Holden 
H - Heap
O - Of
L - Loud
D - Disgusting
E - Engine
N - Noise

I will stick with my turbo eb thanks


----------



## TWR40T (Feb 25, 2009)

Although alot of my mates have tough holdens so i do have some respect for them...


----------



## TWR40T (Feb 25, 2009)

Ooooh just remembered the other one! :lol:
H - Heaps
O - OF
L - Leaks
D - Dents
E - Engine
N - Noises


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats very compelling TWR40T.


----------



## Khagan (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure you don't wonna post the Torana one too TWR40T? My dad used to always say it to me when i wanted a Torana.. Tons Of Rust And No Acceleration :?.


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yet another example of why holden win.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn that's hot!

Love my Holden, Love old Holdens, EH'S are awesome.

Holden Win!


----------



## Australis (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome kingswood!... unreal love'm,.


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 28, 2009)

i almost bought another one on pay dam damn having no room 2 keep it


----------



## Lewy (Feb 28, 2009)

Yer every one is going on about the old holdens yer they where good back in the day, it was when holden actually had somthing to do with the engine Unlike the pieces of crap that holden make today!!


----------



## monty31 (Mar 26, 2009)

im nissan skyline import all the way cant stand the ford holden battle


----------



## monty31 (Mar 26, 2009)

snakey001 said:


> GO ford GO I mean realy what has holden made that can even come close to the new Falcons. *nothing!!!*


 thats becuause half the components on a ford is now nissan lol


----------



## amazonian (Mar 26, 2009)

monty31 said:


> thats becuause half the components on a ford is now nissan lol


 
What components has Ford got thats Nissan?
Ford = Mazda equivalent, I've never known them to use Nissan parts.
HOWEVER, Holden has used them (RB30 engine etc)


----------



## monty31 (Mar 27, 2009)

ford converged with nissan a bit back now they build all the turbo parts for the typhoons and boss models look it up if you have doubts but ive owned a nissan import for nine years now and nissan and ford joined forces a few years ago and you are correct holden used the nissan rb30 for the vl commie the only difference is the rocket cover that says holden


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry but Garrett built the turbo parts for Ford.
The GT35/40 turbo as used on the Typhoons is a Garrett model.
Wastegate is an internal unit again made by Garrett and the Intercoolers are made by FPV as far as I know (and yes I have 1 right here right now infront of me with build decal & serial number etc). tried to do a search and came up blank.

The only Nissan/Ford was the Nissan Patrol/Ford Maverick. which was way back when.
And if it makes any difference I own an import myself.


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not sure where you get your news but you may be thinking of this, Ford is considering an alliance but it certainly doesn't exist at present. 
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_detail.asp?pp_cat=17&art_id=28766&sid=10252199&con_type=1


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't mind Chevs, but early model Holdens...hmmm...especially the Aussie built engines.....bluuuurk!! No good imo. Ford were better in every aspect. Chyslers built magnificent engines, Ford had respectable engines but to top that they produced terrific gearboxes and rear-ends! Hoden had well.......errrm.....nothing really above average in my books...anything respectable was Chev built. Nissans and all the turbo buzzboxes to thank for their superb performance. On a few models their 4x4 capabilities gave them a fantastic handling advantage over everyone else, something other motor companies should have followed! Ford for me though


----------



## monty31 (Mar 27, 2009)

im not getting into a debate about cars on a snake site garretts are nissan turbos and you may well be right the typhoons may have the garrett but the xr6 turbos are nissan stamped and nissan and ford are one now, thats my last say ive done my homework for 8 years on this


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

Well you need to research some more & do your homework buddy.

Garret isn't Nissan, it is infact Airresearch.
Just because some Nissans use Garrett dosn't mean diddly.
I have a mate that has been sponsored by Garret/Airresearch for many many years and the company is a contracting turbocharger builder. They sell their products to Nissan.

EG: Garret did stamp some T03 housings with Nissan for the RB30 engine (I think they also stamped some housings for the VG30 motor?) BUT they were stil built by Garrett not Nissan. 

As for the XR6 turbos' they are exactly the same as the Typhoon. A garrett GT35/40 with AR .70 front and 1.06 rear.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Well you need to research some more & do your homework buddy.


I have to agree.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

*Here ya go matey.*
*Spec sheets for the Barra engines as used in the BA-BF XR6 Turbos.*
*Here is the source of info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Barra_engine*

*Barra 240T*
This engine was produced for the BA Falcon XR6T between 2002 to 2005. It is similar to the Barra 182, except it has a slightly lower compression ratio, a single Garrett GT35/40r turbocharger and an intercooler. Power: 240 kW (322 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 450 N·m (332 lb·ft) @ 2000-4500 rpm 

*Barra 190*
This is the current engine found in the BF Falcon and SY Territory and has been in production since 2005. It is similar to the Barra 182 except the exhaust and intake valve timing act independently in the VCT system. However, the slight increase in power is also due to an increase in compression ratio. Power: 190 kW (255 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 383 N·m (282 lb·ft) @ 2500 rpm 

*Barra 245T*
These are found in the BF Falcon XR6T and the Turbo Territory and have been in production since 2005. It is the same as the Barra 190 except it has a slightly lower compression ratio, a single Garrett GT35/40r turbocharger and an intercooler. Power: 245 kW (329 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 480 N·m (354 lb·ft) @ 2000-4500 rpm 

*Barra 270T*
Production commenced in 2004 and it is found in the BA/BF Falcon based FPV F6 Typhoon and Tornado models. The increase in power is achieved through the use of a Garrett GT3540 turbocharger. Power: 270 kW (362 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 550 N·m (406 lb·ft) @ 2000-4000 rpm 

*Barra 195*
The Barra 195 is the latest version of the naturally aspirated engine and is found in the current Ford FG Falcon sedan and ute (the BF III wagon uses the old Barra 190). The extra power and improved fuel economy are due to a revised inlet manifold and a new cylinder head. Although the engine specifications state that this unit produces 391 N·m (288 lb·ft) of torque on 91 RON petrol, when fuelled by 98 RON, it can produce 420 N·m (310 lb·ft); more than the identically sized V8 in the BMW M3. Power: 195 kW (261 hp) @ 6000 rpm Torque: 391 N·m (288 lb·ft) @ 3250 rpm 

*Barra 270T FG*
The figures for the revised turbo engine for the FG XR6 Turbo mimics the old FPV turbo I6, however this is an incorrect assumption. The engine employs a new turbocharger and intercooler in conjunction with the Barra 195s updates. The result is that the FG XR6 Turbo is actually faster than both FPV's BF Typhoon and the FG XR8, despite having less power than either. The fg xr6t uses a smaller turbo than the ba-bf xr6t so it can spool faster and make more useable power that the larger turbo. Power: 270 kW (362 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 533 N·m (393 lb·ft) @ 2000-4750 rpm 

*Barra 310T FG*
The high power variant of the FG's turbo I6 is found in the new FPV F6, the fastest mass produced car in Australia. Featuring a larger turbocharger and intercooler, this engine is now the most powerful 6 cylinder engine manufactured in Australia and produces more torque than any Australian engine, including the V8s. It is also the first Australian engine to produce more than 100 hp (75 kW) per litre. As a result, the F6's rolling acceleration from 80 km/h (50 mph) to 120 km/h (75 mph) is 2.8 seconds; quicker than a Porsche 911 Turbo, despite hauling more weight with less torque and less power. Power: 310 kW (416 hp) @ 5250 rpm Torque: 565 N·m (417 lb·ft) @ 1950-5200 rpm


----------



## domdom22 (Mar 27, 2009)

fords r sooo much better
fords have way better supercars like the GTs n Mustangs n stuff
and the falcon XC cobra...droool....


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2009)

????



monty31 said:


> nissan and ford are one now,


----------



## xScarlettex (Mar 27, 2009)

Ford baby! Go Team Vodafone!


----------



## monty31 (Mar 28, 2009)

dude get over it we all have different opinions and i spose you will tell me hoffman dont make garrett too. this is a snake site you keep living in dream land and ill just say your right cause your not  this thread ends here for me so reply all you like im over it ive met too many people like you  bye bye


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

lmao.
:cry::cry::cry:

And how can you advertise paintjobs & Nissan parts in your signature without becoming a sponsor?


> yep now im addicted to snakes
> _anyo__ne after a custom paintjob for there car @ a good price hit me up_
> _also specialising in ford and nissan parts dealing_


----------



## Stitched (Mar 28, 2009)

Go the Brock Lada!!!!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoffman? 
Or do you mean Honeywell lol


----------



## Stitched (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not really sure lmao!!!
Im just disappointed that there was no option for the Leyland P76!


----------



## cockney red (Mar 28, 2009)

Cant stand American cars, or their satellites.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Mar 28, 2009)

Care factor


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 28, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Cant stand American cars, or their satellites.



Why? Stop being such a Eurocentrist!


----------



## monty31 (Mar 28, 2009)

amazonian said:


> lmao.
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> And how can you advertise paintjobs & Nissan parts in your signature without becoming a sponsor?


 yes you will cry thats no doubt. glad everyone else one this site are decent and mature but i was told about you so yeah care factor - zilch you dont know squat bahahahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

monty31 said:


> yes you will cry thats no doubt. glad everyone else one this site are decent and mature but i was told about you so yeah care factor - zilch you dont know squat bahahahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
What are you on about?
Who dosn't know squat?
I corrected you because you were mistaken and now you are all upset about it.

It's ok for you to preach false info but when someone points out the truth and corrects you you get all defensive.

Mate take your bat & ball and go home little one.
Playtime is over, let the adults talk now :cry:


----------



## monty31 (Mar 28, 2009)

mate im 31 wat do you class an adult and you dont even know who hoffman machines are you made the comment


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

monty31 said:


> mate im 31 wat do you class an adult and you dont even know who hoffman machines are you made the comment


 
I will humour you again this 1 last time just for giggles.
Hoffman make/sell machinery (what this has to do with turbochargers I have no idea where you are heading). As already suggested Garrett are infact airresearch (actually they are now Honeywell but best known as airresearch)
Shall I humour you further? (or are you asking me so I can educate you because YOU DO NOT KNOW) the scenario concerning Hoffman machines is balancing. Hoffman machines may be used to balance the turbine shaft. BUT Garrett own the machine lol

Hope this helps little fella.

*PS,* 
Are you talking about Hoffman blowers perhaps? PMSL.
Maybe you should argue about cars with somebody that hasnt built/raced & sold in the automotive field for majority of their life.


----------



## waikare (Mar 28, 2009)

i love fords so much because there are to many holden suporters and what fun would it be if we all liked the same cars


----------



## monty31 (Mar 28, 2009)

yes you are good humour how bout you stick to your ford and ill stick to my imports, and for the record if you have to bring age and size into it you must have insecurity problems. un subscribing now too many people are pming me about you and your attitude, seeya dweeb


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

Mate you are the one getting defensive.
You are the one questioning me about my knowledge (and I have answered you)
And now you call me a dweeb haha. 31 you say? Anyway, who mentioned age? I just called you little fella. Pretty harmless but if your offended I will gladly inform all how solid you are. As for my attitude,
I have alot of PM's too agreeing with me that you are over-reacting because you had the wrong info.

It's ok BIG fella.
We can agree to disagree ok.

PS,
Still lost on how Nissan OR Hoffman machines are founder, owner & producer of Garrett turbochargers :lol::lol::lol:

BTW I don't have a Ford buddy. I own/race an Import myself lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 28, 2009)

l like fords but holdens must be good , 200,000 bogans cant be wrong .


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Well you need to research some more & do your homework buddy.
> 
> Garret isn't Nissan, it is infact Airresearch.
> Just because some Nissans use Garrett dosn't mean diddly.
> ...


 

Hehehehehe Go Amazonian, Don't you love people who dont have a clue:lol: Nissan own Garret lol Ford and Nissan are one ROFL


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok then ,back to the original topic...lol
I have driven ford utes for work for many years then i was given a holden .The fords space internally was far superior and seemed to cope with towing better.
However i have an original 1965 HD holden which i love but i love all older classic cars including the Gt's,Xr Xa, toranas Xu1,A9X,Slr5000 and Monaros.
So my definitive deciding answer is: Got no clue just make it a classic
Here is a pic when i first inherited her, have done heaps since but only original nasco products used , reminds me i need to take some updated pics.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 29, 2009)

shes cute as. Im looking at getting a hk for my next car.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah id love a 350 monaro or a 351 GT just to throw around the block.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 29, 2009)

If this arguments and fighting will continue, I will lock this topic.

No need for name calling here.

Most of us here don't care who is right and wrong anyway. it is so easy to google right answer today. People who like to fight are not welcome in aps forums.

All this stupidity ends up with infractions and if some of the people have infraction active from previous fights, they are getting suspended.

Enjoy your self with out loosing friends, think before typing.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 31, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> shes cute as. Im looking at getting a hk for my next car.


 Make sure you put some pics up when u get her.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 3, 2009)

monty31 said:


> yes you are good humour how bout you stick to your ford and ill stick to my imports, and for the record if you have to bring age and size into it you must have insecurity problems. un subscribing now too many people are pming me about you and your attitude, seeya dweeb


 
isnt dweeb name calling just bringing it to attention of mods incase they overlooked it


----------



## Slateman (Apr 3, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> isnt dweeb name calling just bringing it to attention of mods incase they overlooked it



This is wrong way to do that. You are only flaming our forums.

If you have any problems with posts, and feel that your brother was attacked unfairly by other member in forum, click on icon above the post to report it to moderators.


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 3, 2009)

Blimey, never realised just how much passion can be demonstrated supporting a particualr car!!!!! What the heck? A car is just that, a CAR. whether it be ford, holden, porsche, or lamborghini. They are all basically the same thing, built to do the same job, get us from point A to point B............ they are all four wheels, a body, engine, seats and controls to work it all................ some have extra little bits to make them perform or look just that bit different, but it's as silly as arguing in Victorian days what breed of horse to pull the cart was best.................they all do the same job!!!!!

As I said earlier in this thread, I'm a volksie freak, most would laugh at that, but I tell you what, a Kombi Camper can keep up with a flying ambulance with the lights flashing when needed to do so!!!!!! As a frantic wife that night, I can vouch for that, cause I was the one that did it, the poor old girl probably wondered what the heck hit her, but she did the job when she was called upon to do it (it was my hubby IN the ambulance!!) So there you go, I could say that Veedubs are better, but I wouldn't, theres no such thing as THE best car, only one that suits us personally the best!!!!


----------

